# Wife Pregnant during Visa Processing!!



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have recently loged my EOI for 189/190 and havenot received any invitations so far but expecting in month of July/Aug 2017.Recently I came to know that my wife is 4 weeks pregnant.Now in this case please help me to understand what are the options open for me?for example-
1) Should I change number of members details in EOI as I am yet to receive ITA?
2)Should I Inform DIBP regarding this situation after receiving ITA and continue with ongoing process?
3)Should I put my process on hold?
4)Should I go ahead as it is and apply for new born separately for visa and all?

Please help me in this regard as I am highly confused now!!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have recently loged my EOI for 189/190 and havenot received any invitations so far but expecting in month of July/Aug 2017.Recently I came to know that my wife is 4 weeks pregnant.Now in this case please help me to understand what are the options open for me?for example-
> 1) Should I change number of members details in EOI as I am yet to receive ITA?
> ...


Congratulations on pregnancy. 

1. No need to change anything in EOI (logically should not do before the delivery).
2. You can inform DIBP after ITA while lodging the visa.
3. Now no need to put on hold.
4. Now proceed with EOI, by the time you get invite it will be 16 to 20 weeks approx. after ITA again you will have another 60 days(another 8 weeks ) to apply(lodge) the visa. By then it will be more than 25 weeks. You can do the medicals post lodging the visa after the CO contact so that you will get another 4 to 6 weeks time by then you can consult your doctor about doing the medicals. if doctor confirms proceed with medicals or you can put your case on hold at this juncture explaining the pregnancy to CO.

Later after the delivery submit necessary documents add your child to your application so that you all get PR at the same time.

In simple words, now you can proceed with your EOI and wait for ITA. Post ITA you can plan accordingly.

All the best for all your endeavors.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations on pregnancy.
> 
> 1. No need to change anything in EOI (logically should not do before the delivery).
> 2. You can inform DIBP after ITA while lodging the visa.
> ...



Thanks RVD for such a detailed suggestions!! I really appreciated your words and will follow the same and will wait first to get invitation!!

Thanks once again!!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks RVD for such a detailed suggestions!! I really appreciated your words and will follow the same and will wait first to get invitation!!
> 
> Thanks once again!!


Welcome mate.


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

I have a similar case as well. We recently made a decision to apply for Aus PR and are at the preliminary stage of document gathering for skill assessment. We are planning to go ahead with skill assessment using Vetassess (priority processing as regular processing seems to be taking 2-3 months). Our PTE is done and both me and my spouse have a 79+ in all sections with total expected points of 75-80 (taking in consideration partner points and a +ve assessment as well)

We just realised that my spouse is 5 weeks pregnant and are now concerned if we should be delaying our assessment and EOI submission. We also want to know that if we should disclose at EOI stage about the pregnancy. Also another question on mind is if putting the application on hold due to pregnancy will have any impact on the visa grant (apart from the delay), especially since our application may be in hold for more than 3-5 months if all goes well.

The other question i have is in case my wife does do the medicals including xray (with protective shield) and we lodge the same, would it be a problem in case our baby is born after the PR is issued?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar case as well. We recently made a decision to apply for Aus PR and are at the preliminary stage of document gathering for skill assessment. We are planning to go ahead with skill assessment using Vetassess (priority processing as regular processing seems to be taking 2-3 months). Our PTE is done and both me and my spouse have a 79+ in all sections with total expected points of 75-80 (taking in consideration partner points and a +ve assessment as well)
> 
> ...


There is no facility for you to declare the pregnancy at the EOI stage, that I am aware of
The earliest you can do is when applying for the visa

If the baby is born before the visa grant then, to get the PR for the baby is costly , time consuming and cumbersome

Most members prefer to keep their application on hold till th baby is born so that it can be added easily and get the grant along with the parents

Apart from the delay in visa grant, there is no other impact on the visa grant due to the pregnancy 

If I were in your shoes I would make the application and not complete the medicals till the baby is born, so automatically the application is on hold
Once the baby is born, complete the medicals and the application starts getting processed again
This also takes care of any rules change which may be implemented as generally applications already lodged are processed under old rules

The second option is if you feel you are lucky 
Complete the entire process and hope to get a quick grant
Then migrate to Australia and deliver the baby there and get an Australian passport for him right away

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

newbienz said:


> If the baby is born before the visa grant then, to get the PR for the baby is costly , time consuming and cumbersome
> 
> Most members prefer to keep their application on hold till th baby is born so that it can be added easily and get the grant along with the parents
> 
> ...


In this case, is there any additional fee for the baby to be included in the application?
We already paid a hefty 6750 AUD for partner visa. 
Just wanted to confirm, please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Analyst23 said:


> In this case, is there any additional fee for the baby to be included in the application?
> We already paid a hefty 6750 AUD for partner visa.
> Just wanted to confirm, please


No additional charges for the baby thankfully 

You just have to get a medical done once the baby is added and the HAP iD is created 

Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

What happens if the partner gets pregnant after Visa lodge, medicals also done and the decision is pending.
1. When should we update DIBP?
2. Will there be any additional fee that needs to be paid for the baby?
3. What all details need to be conveyed to DIBP? only that the partner is pregnant or things how many weeks and all? 
4. Any other points, that needs to be considered?

Thanks!


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spouse Visa and Pregnency*

Hi All,

I have bit of a tricky situation here and would like to know your opinion. 


My wife is here with me in AUS for 3 months visitor visa. 

We were to apply her spouse visa once she exits from Australia.

The situation now is that she is 4 weeks pregnant and will be exiting AUS in 2 weeks. 

My wife's Medical was already "done" when we applied for her Visitor visa. 

I am wondering if I apply for her spouse visa after she exits AUS, will her visa be granted soon so that we can have baby delivered in AUS, if not what are the other issues I may face?

The idea is to get her to AUS asap to have baby delivered in AUS provided her spouse/temp visa is granted before due date.

Also, can she have medicare with her Temp visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have bit of a tricky situation here and would like to know your opinion.
> 
> ...



Are you an Australian PR holder ?

Cheers


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

> Also, can she have medicare with her Temp visa.
> 
> 
> Are you an Australian PR holder ?
> ...


Yes indeed. I am PR since 2016.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have bit of a tricky situation here and would like to know your opinion.
> 
> ...


1. i think she may not be having medicare with the temp visa, however you can confirm this with mygov office nearest to you

2. since you are onshore, you can call DIBP and ask whether you can apply for spouse visa if spouse is onshore, if reply is positive then go ahead

if reply is not positive then, - spouse visa processing takes more or less 1 year(as heard from few friends)

also it depends on the conditions mentioned in visitor visa, whether or not you can apply another visa or if you(spouse) must necessarily exit at the end of visa etc

if the conditions are favourable to apply visa then i think you will have to take https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/801-


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Does her visit visa has 8503? 


Girl Aussie



nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have bit of a tricky situation here and would like to know your opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> Does her visit visa has 8503?
> 
> 
> Girl Aussie
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No one can guarantee when she can get her visa, however the processing time is 12-15 months so you can't do much about it. 

I don't know if the medical for visitor visa is same to partner visa as its going to be permanent visa later. If it's different and CO requests for medical then put the application on hold and add baby later to avoid child visa 101 process.

No, she won't be granted Medicare on temp visa or unless you afford to pay the pregnancy cost on your own. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have bit of a tricky situation here and would like to know your opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Hi Expats,
I got my 189 invite on oct 11 and applied for visa on nov 11. CO is not assigned to me yet. My wife is 22 weeks pregnant and i have to put my application on hold till child’s birth. I have to delay my initial entry date as much as possible so that i have enough time to get PR and enter OZ, as delivery date would be around April. Which would be the best way to do it?
1) can I generate hap if for my wife alone and get the confirmation letter from immigration medical centre and upload it to my application?
Also, If i generate hap id and get pregnancy confirmation status for my wife and do actual medicals for both mom and kid together. which date would be considered medicals done now or after birth of child?
2) should i wait for co to assign and ask for medicals?
I am planning to delay my medicals and PCC till baby’s birth.. will that be ok?


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

hi aroon,

I have the same situation like urs. We have updated the EOi on 08.12.2018 with 80 points and waiting for the invite but my wife is expecting in feb 2019.
If we receive the invite before child birth how shud i go ahead? what are the best solution for this scenario? 

How u deal with ur issue?

please help us with ur advice.

thanks in advance. god bless


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Ketan,

My suggestion is go ahead with the EOI. You will anyway have time for lodging your visa. so you can utilise the same.

All the best


----------



## nileshp (Nov 28, 2019)

*Medical test before Visa invitation 190 AUS*

Hello,

I have a query regarding HAP ID and Medical test before visa invitation for AUS, please help me if you faced such situation or have knowledge of it:

Summary
1. I am done with my skill assessment and language test, my wife has also given language test for additional 5 points
2. I am going to file EOI within a week or two, for 190 visa type.
3. I am aware that it is a lengthy process and may take minimum 5-6 months even more.

Query:
4. We are planning for a baby and I have two options at the moment.

Options:
5. Option1: File EOI and plan an baby and keep the visa on hold till delivery(Not sure how much time the application will take considering minimum 5-6 months). Then give the medical test of my wife and baby and wait for more time to get the Visa.

6. Option2: Plan the baby after getting visa - However this option has least preference. So my further point is based on Option1.

My Doubt w.r.t. Option1:
7. What if I register and generate HAP ID and get the medical test done for both immediately after filling EOI and before she conceive? As she cannot go for x-ray test later.

8. As medical test is valid for 12 months, even if I get invitation for Visa after 3-4 months of filling EOI, the medical tests will be valid, even if my wife would be pregnant there will be not delay in applying for Visa. (Does it make sense?) 

9. As per my understanding - If everything goes well and we get the Visa and she is in her 6 or 8th month of pregnancy, obviously she will be not able to travel, until she delivers a baby, but atleast I can travel and get the job in this duration.

10. Please help me with my doubts.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nileshp said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 2 cents

Dont plan the baby with an estimate of getting an invite - so many high pointers are without an invite and there is no visibility. 

If your wife is pregnant when you get an invite, you need to mention it while putting in form 80 which is required during Visa filing. The baby will also be eligible for the PR once born, so your grant will get delayed till the baby gets a passport. Mind it that this is also financially the right way to do it, rather than getting PR for the couple and filing for baby separately later, that costs way more money. 

So your IED will be 1 year from the grant which will come sometime after you submit infants passport. So travel when baby is close to 1 year old. 

My two cents, it's your personal decision 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

